# Can You Tell a Woman is Pregnant Before She Knows It?



## MamaMakingMemories (May 20, 2007)

I was just watching an episode of "Lark Rise to Candleford" (great show, BTW), and there was an older female character who looked into the eyes of a younger character and told her she was pregnant (the younger woman did not yet know it).

I was just wondering, are there really people who can do this in real life? Or does it just make for good television?


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I've heard anecdotal evidence that some people can, yeah. I remember one MDC mama saying her oldest daughter could always tell when she was pregnant by sniffing her mother's coat! Remember, lots of mothers don't know they're pregnant for a good 5-6 weeks or even longer, so they might be showing subtle physical signs, or giving off unusual pheromones, or something which an intuitive person could pick up on.

I also remember watching The White Masai (movie based on a book, based on a true story). In the movie, the white woman was told she was pregnant by some Masai women, after they felt her skin. They were right. I'm not sure how factual that was though - I don't remember that incident occurring in the book, but maybe I just forgot it?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

A waiter in a restaurant told my cousin she was pregnant before she knew.


----------



## Hannahkatiebell (Apr 1, 2008)

My cousin swears she knew I was pregnant before I told her during a long car rd but she didn't say anything until after I told her...


----------



## swell_mel (Jul 20, 2006)

With my first pregnancy my mom knew I was pregnant before I did. We were talking on the phone and I apparently laughed a deep laugh which was how her sister laughed when she was pregnant. She didn't mention that to me at the time- she just asked me if I was feeling ok and at the time I felt completely normal. I assumed she thought I was getting sick for whatever reason even though I didn't sound sick. I didn't have a clue yet. A week or 2 later my period was a day late, tested and sure enough I was pregnant.


----------



## eastmillcreekmama (May 22, 2007)

aren't women amazing???


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

a friend of mine was told she was pregnant by a co-worker.


----------



## JollyPop (Sep 25, 2010)

I was told by three different people. Mother, husband, and mother-in-law. I was the last to know!


----------



## goinggreengirl (Nov 7, 2009)

I think I must be the odd one out here because I would HATE for someone to know I was pregnant before I knew. It annoyed me that someone I knew through someone else said they had a dream that I was pregnant and therefore "knew" I was pregnant before I did. Whatever, people had been suspecting I was pregnant since just after DH and I got married, so just because you happened to think it when I was, doesn't mean you knew! Maybe I'm too private about it...


----------



## HawaiianBlesing (Nov 21, 2010)

I knew that my older sister was pregnant with her second before she even missed her period. We were very close at the time and I tend to be more on the sensitive side in detecting things. With her first I got a lot of her food aversion symptoms even though we didn't live together or spend a lot of time together at the time. My mom always thought it was a little weird. It's just how it worked. We live on opposite coasts now and I miss that close bond I had with her.


----------



## SimpleLove (Feb 2, 2011)

With both of my pregnancies, someone had a dream I was pregnant a few days before I tested. With this baby, it was DH's coworker I've never met! No one has ever casually mentioned a dream like that to me when I'm not pregnant, so it's pretty interesting.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Not quite the same but I tested positive at 3w 3d. At 3w 6d ds's para from last year at school guessed that I was pregnant. If I hadn't tested early he would have guessed before I knew (since I hadn't missed my period yet). I hadn't seen him in awhile but I just happened to see him in the hall at school one day and he totally knew. He says it's because he used to be an investigative reporter so he can pick up the slightest change in people. I was shocked.


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

Dh suspected before I did. I took a test and he was right!


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Yes. I've noticed subtle changes in a woman's face before and could pick right up on it. I've told several women they were expecting before they knew!


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krankedyann*
> 
> Yes. I've noticed subtle changes in a woman's face before and could pick right up on it. I've told several women they were expecting before they knew!


Same here. I get a sense about it... I can't really place my finger on what it is but I have guessed someone pregnant and been right several times. I wish I could do the same for myself though, lol.


----------



## chicasmama (Oct 15, 2007)

I recently called it on 2 woman in 1 week, but I have many times before. 2 of my sisters pregnancies before she knew it and several friends and coworkers. I can't even begin to describe what it is other than pure intuition.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> Yes. I've noticed subtle changes in a woman's face before and could pick right up on it.


You mean like chloasma? Mum noticed that on a woman at church once (I don't think it was before she knew, but before she'd told anyone). I couldn't see a difference. Or do you mean the face looks puffier or chubbier or something? Or something more poetic?  As a non-intuitive person, I'm fascinated!

I did have weird dreams that SIL was going to go into labour the night before she did, though; and weird strong Braxton-Hicks all that day. Which was odd, because we're friends, but we're not THAT close...


----------



## UCmamaToMany (May 23, 2005)

I was 12 when I knew my mother was pregnant before she did. I kept bugging her whenever we went out together and she kept denying it. Finally after I don't know how much bugging, she revealed that she was indeed pregnant but that she just found out and to not say anything to my dad as she hadn't told him yet.

I was just psyched I was RIGHT, and that I was gonna be a big sister again for the 5th time.

I've guessed right for some other friends as well, way before they came out and announce pregnancies. I even knew about my 2nd before I could even TEST positive; but I just KNEW I was pregnant.


----------



## mamapigeon (Dec 16, 2010)

My MIL knew I was pregnant before I got a positive result. It weirded me out, so I denied it and didn't tell her for a while.







Apparently she has done it to MANY other people. I'm guessing it's being sensitive to hormonal changes?


----------



## BirthIsAwesome (Nov 14, 2007)

I knew my mom was pregnant before she did for my last two sisters (I was 10 and 15 respectively)


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

MIL knew! She told me before I was pregnant I would be soon...(had a dream) I said she was nuts b/c I was on birth control. Then she called me again when she thought I was...One month later was her b-day and we went out. I had a margarita and had the worst pain in my stomach from it. Two weeks later I noticed AF didn't come and then found out I was 2 months pregnant!

She called me yesterday to tell me I was pregnant with a boy though and I have an IUD and she knows it....so IDK this time she may just be nuts haha


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Every time I've been pregnant, some random MAN has asked me if I am before I knew I was.

First time, it was a casual acquaintance at a dinner party. No! Not pregnant! Why would you ask that?! Turns out....yes, I was pg 

Second time, it was a very good friend--but he wasn't in the same state as me. Question was posed on a phone call??? I said "no". Found out later--"yes". But miscarried...

Last time, it was a student in my class (adult class). Again....No! Why, do I look pg??? ...and found out soon after yes, I was....

Apparently, it is super obvious to men when I'm pg  Curiously, my dh was shocked every time, lol!


----------



## samoraj (Sep 28, 2009)

Both, my mother, and my husband asked if I was pregnant before I knew. I found out for sure at 6 weeks.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

My DH knew when I was about 4 weeks. I found out about a week or two later. The girl at the convenience store also told my brother that she "saw a baby around him" a few weeks before we shared the news with him. At the time, I hadn't been in the store, ever. My brother went home and interrogated his poor wife; we knew at the time that the girl was perceptive though. She also correctly predicted my DD's sex.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

One of my friends' daughters knew she was pregnant before she did. My husband suspected I was pregnant even before I told him I thought I might be.

~Rose


----------



## Maurine (May 28, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in that I loved "Lark Rise to Candleford!"


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I have known with at least 3 women before they announced it.

I've heard of men knowing their partners were from the changes in the cervix.


----------



## Virginia884 (Apr 11, 2008)

I accidentally slipped and added a friend to the list of pregnant women at work while I was having a conversation with some co-workers yesterday. Found out today she's preggo. Does that count?


----------



## JJarmywife (Apr 16, 2012)

My mother knew i was pregnant with my son (7 yrs ago) and knew both times when i miscarried- all before i knew

then recently- 3 weeks ago my male manager, Chris, told me when he knew i wasnt feeling good- that i was pregnant then a week later without the managers talking to each other- my female manager,Tracey, told me i was pregnant- but both times wasnt even close to my menstral coming.. but sure enough i am pregnant, I think my mom knows too, but we wanna tell her in a cool way lol


----------



## mforeback (Jan 23, 2012)

My pets knew before I did. I have 2 dogs & 2 cats. The dogs are usually well-behaved about crotch-sniffing, but then one day they suddenly would not leave me alone down there! They were actually following me around the house with their noses plastered to my butt! I sat down on the couch after a while, and the cats jumped up for cuddles as usual, and they started sniffing at my crotch too! Two days later (day period was due) I tested, and sure enough...it's amazing what animals can smell.


----------



## chrisa (Oct 9, 2011)

The author of "What I Thought I Knew" was told she was looked pregnant by a lay, gay guy, when even her doctors didn't know (she was deemed infertile, in menopause).

Years ago, I was in Chinatown in Montreal, getting a foot massage. A tall, overweight woman walks in with her husband and sits down for a massage next to me. After a few seconds of massaging her, the masseuse says something in Chinese; someone gets up, gets the supervisor, who translates "you're pregnant, aren't you?" They were dumbfounded that they could tell just by touching her feet. The owner said they had to customize the massage to use the right pressure points.


----------



## baileyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krankedyann*
> 
> Yes. I've noticed subtle changes in a woman's face before and could pick right up on it. I've told several women they were expecting before they knew!


That's interesting! I am 4 weeks and 4 days and I told DH lastnite that I am starting to have a pregnant face already.


----------



## baileyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokering*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


It's a fullness along the jaw bone for me.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I posted when this thread was originally started, but since then, yeah my husband was telling people I was pregnant before I even tested.


----------



## travelmumma (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow! Surprised by how common it is, but I truly think that some people are more in touch with their intuition than others.

My good friend (before she even knew she was pregnant) was speaking to her neighbour across the fence (he was an 80 year old polish optometrist) when he leaned forward and looked into her eyes and said "Congratulations, your pregnant with a boy!"

Needless to say she was! And yup, they now have a little boy!! No idea how he figured that out????

I didn't know my friend was pregnant before she tested, but that was sight related rather than intuition. (Her jaw got puffy).

And right before my husband and I started trying the month we conceived I said to him "There is a little girl around me...." And I am not usually "spiritual" like that! Then as soon as I tested i thought "GIRL" and as soon as I told my best friend she screamed "YOUR HAVING A GIRL!"

We will have yo wait and see! I am due around Christmas!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

My exhusband knew before I did.....

that's kind of sweet and creepy.


----------



## baileyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol Shiloh!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

He told all of my friends when he knew and why.

It was 2 days before I even thought I might be.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

In my case four knew before me. One of them predicted the month over 6 months beforehand and was accurate.


----------



## kparker (Sep 11, 2008)

I was maybe 4-5 days past ovulation and some random lady in a store at the mall put her hand on my stomach and told me grats. I was like, wtf?! because I didn't look/act/etc any different and I certainly didn't know it at the time. I'm slightly overweight but I don't LOOK pregnant by any means.

She was right. How, I'll never understand. Craziness.


----------



## Gabrielle N (May 9, 2012)

One of my friends took a home pregnancy test when a guy friend said he thought she was preggo...freaked her out when the test she took came out POSITIVE.


----------



## librarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I can just kind of "sense" another person there, but maybe they are further along than what you are talking about. I am almost almost ALWAYS right on gender though. It's that whole "other person" thing that either feels male or female to me. In fact, I just correctly called my college roommate's baby bump as a girl a week or so ago.

I also once had a dream about my best friend having a baby boy and a few hours later, my phone rang. It was friend calling to tell me that she was pregnant (I was the first to know- even before her DH because she wanted to tell him in person but had to tell someone right then). I responded with "Well, it's a boy." She wanted to know how I knew that. I told her I'd just had a dream about her having a boy. 9 months later, we joyously welcomed her beautiful baby boy to the world.


----------



## Jocelynn (Jan 14, 2014)

Would you be able to tell through a picture?


----------

